# Single Din motorized monitor



## drf24 (May 7, 2014)

I am putting together a mac mini computer. I had originally wanted to put in a 2 din monitor but have recently decided to try to find a single din motorized monitor, this would help me retain the stock appearance of the dash. All that I am seeing in my web searches are single din head units with a motorized head unit. Anyone know or seen anything like what I am looking for?


----------

